# Substitite for crushed coral?



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

What can I use for a substitute for crushed coral? Would Eggshells work? Maybe limestones?


----------



## owenj (Jan 8, 2008)

Oyster shell works pretty well ime. I got mine at a feed store, but some pet stores have it to in the birds section.
~Jaime


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

you could use egg shells, or you could crush some sea shells- just wash them in water to get any salt off.


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

I believe you can also use pelletted Dolomitic lime, which will provide not only calcium carbonate but magnesium also


----------



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

For The NPT I set up about a month ago, I decided to use crushed egg shells instead of buying crushed coral or oyster shells. All my plants are doing great so far.


----------



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

I have some Calcium Carbonate that I got to put in the filter of my old tank... would that do to mix in with the soil?


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

Calcium carbonate should work perfectly, 
I'd powder some, so it will be available immediately, 
and leave some in tiny bits to break down slowly over time.


----------



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks! I will do that. I plan on dropping 1.5" of top soil in the bottom of the tank... its a 45 gallon, how much of it should I use?


----------

